# User Support > Forum Software Support >  user name

## rossidearstoned1a

Is it possible to alter my user name.  It was made in haste and I would like to change it.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

If you're looking to change to your real name go to this thread and leave a message. If you want to keep a username that isn't your real name try sending a PM to Scott Tichenor.

----------

